# snowshoes



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

What snowshoe material would you recommend that would be the quietest in snow that is hard enought to support about 80% of your weight?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

the new/modern wood framed ones without a dought :thumb:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Get good bindings! What a pain in the A$$ some of them can be. Im looking at getting some quick release ones here.... Anybody used these ones?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Quick-Adjust-Ra...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4ced966c30


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

I just picked some up from billings,mt army navy store they are swedish all aluminum support 400 lbs and take about 5 seconds to get on and off check them out online they were 250 now on sale for 70 with 15 shipping


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Got my new bindings from my previous reply, http://www.pilgrimsnow.com/ Holy crap are these awsome! I would suggest to anyone! Easy to put on the shoes, and easier to put on and off, sturdy as heck. Well worth the $55. I got mine on ebay and he accepted a cheaper offer. Never hurts to ask. I will keep these forever.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

owwwww

Those look like some nice bindings! They are similar to what I have on my Atlas snowshoes. Do you think they would fit the US Army Surplus magnesium shoes? I am wondering if those shoes are too wide.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

They fit my 14" wide shoes perfect Fallguy. They would fit upto a 15" wide shoe.


----------

